# Michael Jackson Dies



## Stardust (Jun 25, 2009)

HE JUST HAD A heart attack at 50.


----------



## Angelpeace (Jun 25, 2009)

SO SAD!!!! We've lost Farrah Fawcett and Michael Jackson on the same day. I guess my age is showing. Michael Jackson and the Jackson 5 were part of the soundtrack of my youth, and I always thought Farrah was one of the most beautiful women I have ever seen. R.I.P. to them both.
 Peace
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q6bARIaMhCM


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jun 25, 2009)

Lets not forget Ed Mcmahon yesterday.


----------



## Stardust (Jun 25, 2009)

may they all rest in peace. they say they go in threes.
 Ryan O'Neil is in my prayers also.
 They had a real Love Story in the end.

 Be Well All!


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 25, 2009)

Jacko didnt quite kick the bucket yet did he?


----------



## Dabeel (Jun 25, 2009)

There are a few confirmed reports from the LA Times and others saying that he in fact did die....didn't expect that!


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 25, 2009)

If you ever read Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy there was a famous rock star that was being dead for tax reasons...I have that image in my mind for some reason.

 Guess his fabulous western bitters collection is up for grabs...


----------



## Angelpeace (Jun 25, 2009)

Darn! I can't believe I forgot about Ed. My mom and sister were always the early to bed kind of people, but I always had to stay up and watch The Tonight Show. Made for some really rough school days[][][][] Back then The Tonight Show was on for an hour and a half. Didn't go off till 1am. Guess I'm really showing my age[][][][]


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 25, 2009)

The poor blighter.. dang!


----------



## Angelpeace (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm sure for some this is a really big lose, but as Jamie said, it's not like losing John Lennon or George Harrison. 'Course I still admire Michael's, Farrah's and Ed's talents, but we all gotta go in the end.[][][][][]


----------



## capsoda (Jun 25, 2009)

OK...


----------



## California Dream N (Jun 25, 2009)

He'll not only set up an amusement park but ALL the little kids get in free..lol[]
 Seriously it is a loss for the Entertainment world...Norene


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 26, 2009)

Now who are we going to kick around an make fun of? Cher? The cat was only fifty, wow. We all know that Jackson died back in 1984 and this is an alien who took his place.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 26, 2009)

> I'm sure for some this is a really big lose, but as Jamie said, it's not like losing John Lennon or George Harrison.


 
 Speaking of Beatles, i bet Paul is having a big party right now. MJ was a thorn in his side for a long time.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 26, 2009)

We ain't seen a cadaver yet.. this could be a clever ruse..


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 26, 2009)

Lets not forget Farah now,she was a little cuter then mike.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 26, 2009)

How can you think about puberty at a time like this?? [&:]


----------



## Penn Digger (Jun 26, 2009)

I was at a dinner earlier when the news broke.  TVs were turned on and the overall crowd thought was whether he would be known in the long run for music or molestation accusations.  I know...he's dead, have some respect..blah, blah, blah....I respect his music accomplishments, but the later end of his life was pretty freaking bizarre and disturbing...monkeys, ferris wheels, paying parent(s) of a child a reported $23 million, neverdiddle land, change of color, dangling babies, lost fortunes, sleepovers....???  Jacko or Whacko???   Will he be remembered for his great talent or unfortunate controversy?  What do you think?


----------



## cordilleran (Jun 26, 2009)

My vote of irreverent praise goes to the moldering cadaver of Oscar Wilde.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 26, 2009)

He will be remembered for both. Great entertainer whacked out dude........................Dude?


----------



## glass man (Jun 26, 2009)

I REMAMBER THE SILLY JOKE WAY BACK WHEN FERAH HAD JUST COME OUT WITH THE FAMOUS POSTER: WHY IS JIMMY CARTER MAD AT FARAH FAWCETT" CAUSE SHE RAISES MORE GOOBERS THEN HE DOES![:-] STRANGE BUT AS MUCH AS I NEVER LIKE JACKSON'S MUSIC AND THOUGHT THE JACKSON 5 WERE JUST A CIRCUS ACT WITH A LITTLE KID  SINGING AND DANCING,WINNING THE HEARTS OF THE TEENY BOPPERS.[LIKE NINA] I FEEL ALMOST GLAD FOR MIKE. HE SEEMED SO TORTURED!COURSE IF HE DID WHAT SOME CLAIMED HE DID TO KIDS...WELL HE SHOULD HAVE BEEN TORTURED! GEEZ WONDER HOW MANY ARE RUSHING TO GET A NEW MOVIE OUT BOUT THE LIFE AND TIMES OF MIKEY?   YEP PAUL WAS PRETTY MAD AT MIKE FOR A LONG TIME,BUT IT WAS PAUL'S OWN FAULT. MIKE ASKED PAUL WHAT HE THOUGHT WOULD BE A GOOD INVESTMENT.WELL PAUL JOKING SAID "BEATLES MUSIC" HA HA.BLOODY RIGHT MATE. WELL MIKE NOT JOKING BOUGHT THE PUBLISHING RIGHTS.[GETS COMPLICATED HERE,OWNING THE PUBLISHING RIGHTS MAINLY MEANS THE PERSON WILL MAKE A LOT OF MONEY FROM THEM ,BUT DOESN'T MEAN THE PERSON CAN DO WHATEVER THEY WANT TO WITH THEM!!???[:-]]  PAUL SHOULD HAVE BOUGHT IT ALONG WITH YIKO  GEORGE AND RINGO,BUT NOOOOOOOOOO! WELL MIKEY SOLD 250 BEATLE SONGS  TO SONY AND NOW I MAY  HAVE TO HEAR THINGS LIKE "HAPPINESS IS A WARM GUN" IN A CAMPAIGN FOR THE NRA AND WHO KNOWS WHAT COMMERCIALS! I FLIPPED WHEN REVOLUTION WAS USED IN A NIKE COMMERCIAL!    HOPE MIKE AND BUBBLES AND THE ELEPHANT MAN ARE HAPPY!  HOPE JOHNNY GOT TO SAY HEREEEEEEEEEEES ED AND THEY BOTH DRANK THEMSELVES A BEER.  FARAH IS PROBABLY GLAD TO NOT HAVE TO SEE TATUM NO MO. BYE BYE MISS AMERICAN PIE! WE ALL WANTED A PIECE OF YA! JAMIE


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 26, 2009)

I never realized the word goober was a bastardization of the african word nguba.

 I still say peanuts should be dry roasted and not boiled, yuck.


----------



## PrivyCheese (Jun 26, 2009)

He came on national tv and admitted he was sleeping with children. Its a fact that he made finacial settlements with more then one family due to charges of molestation. These are all facts. Yes he was aquitted on his last charge. But so was O.J. Me, I say the world is a better place today now he is gone. I know that no other children will be violated. 

   Yes, I was a fan of his music. But I choose not to seperate the two. Life is nothing but choices. The people that cry for him..How would they feel if it was thier child who was molested. I hope he rots in hell. The world is so twisted. We immortalize people like this but dont give a rats ass about the kids dying in the streets. Or how we our being fleeced by our goverment. Wait till inflation hits.You think things are tough now. This round of inflation is just another word for "Gouging" Its nothing but companies raiseing capitol. extortion. And all these people can do is go to his house and stand around and boo hoo.....idiots!


   He was only going to tour because he was in such a finacial mess. He squandered a kings fortune. I have zero compassion for him. I am skeptical at the notion that his sudden death was a natural occurence, but yet brought upon him by some type of lifestyle, weather diet or drug abuse. No matter....Just another misguided genious gone down the degerate pathway to a crash and burn ending. I say so long, good ridence.


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 26, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: baltodigger
> 
> Me, I say the world is a better place today now he is gone. I know that no other children will be violated.
> 
> ...


 
 Amen.  He was a pedophile, but that's not supposed to matter because his music was supposedly good?? WTF?!!!  If I see him on TV one more time, I'm going to get out my shotgun and shoot it!


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 26, 2009)

His music was very popular, that doesnt mean it was great , that just means it catered to the lowest common denominator.
 It hard to predict what will survive the test of time but I would say the Beatles will, MJ wont. Just my opinion of course.


----------



## woody (Jun 26, 2009)

I heard that, because Michael Jackson was mostly plastic, he's going to be melted down and made into Legos so kids can play with him, for a change.[]


----------



## Angelpeace (Jun 26, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  woody
> 
> I heard that, because Michael Jackson was mostly plastic, he's going to be melted down and made into Legos so kids can play with him, for a change.[]


 From me and Jamie [][][][][][][][][][]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jun 26, 2009)

My pedophile of choice is Gary Glitter.


----------



## Wilkie (Jun 26, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  woody
> 
> I heard that, because Michael Jackson was mostly plastic, he's going to be melted down and made into Legos so kids can play with him, for a change.[]


[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif] That's great Woody!  I just told my co-worker and he's still laughing! 

 Did you make that one up?  Pretty clever!


----------



## woody (Jun 26, 2009)

I wish I could take credit for that but I heard it from someone else.


----------



## Jim (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks, Woody... Do you realize how hard it is to clean up a keyboard that just got Coca-Cola spit all over it [].

 Jacko was a strange dude, for sure. I grew up in the 80s, but never really liked his music. The older he got, the more creepy and bizarre he became, to the point of being downright disgusting.  ~Jim


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jun 26, 2009)

It was food posioning I heard......7 year old nuts and 12 yo weiniers. Got great tast in music there Mr. Lobey, but I'd switch the Ramones for Skynyrd, regional thing I guess.


----------



## cordilleran (Jun 26, 2009)

Who (or what) are the Ramones?


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 26, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7FdJajqxmU


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 26, 2009)

> Who (or what) are the Ramones?


 
 Are your serious?


----------



## Dabeel (Jun 27, 2009)

THE RAMONES!!  
 one of my all time favorite fun bands..........I loved seeing them play Hammerjacks in Baltimore.
 It's hard to believe they are all dead.......or is there still one left?
 Anyway great band!


 Doug


----------



## dollarbill (Jun 27, 2009)

Did'nt  they do Holiday in Cambodia . The Ramones that is . Oh I feel a sadness for those who have lose but my Lord said let the dead bury the dead .Its the living that are in my concerns .I belive you reap what you sow.With that  said love and peace to all and as always good luck diggen and finding .   
     bill


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 27, 2009)

Holiday in Cambodia was done by the Dead Kennedys ..I think.. 

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t1TGUv33DUY


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 27, 2009)

..only on purpose..


----------



## dollarbill (Jun 27, 2009)

Yea thats It Cyber Daa.Must been to much aaa never mind . My taste in music jumps all over the place kinda .Really like that Souther fried rock .Molly Hachet,38special ,Can heat ,REO then on the other hand Boston, Steely Dan, James Taylor ,Little Feats ,BTO ,Chicago, 10 cc Man I could go on forever .The only place Mikey fit was at the skating rink for me . The 60s and 70s were big for me after that there were only a few bands that worked for me .The black crows, and green day ,Hoody and the blow fish . Sorry mikey did'nt get much past ABC and Rocken robin .
  bill


----------



## cordilleran (Jun 27, 2009)

Quite serious.


----------



## capsoda (Jun 27, 2009)

> Now this is greatness


 Right on, right on, right on

 It has started.....
 After Farrah Fawcett"s death God granted her one wish... She wished
 for all of the children on earth to be safe.  So, God killed Michael
 Jackson!


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jun 27, 2009)

I once heard a comedian comment that nowhere else but in America could you be born a poor black boy and grow up to be a rich white woman . . .


----------



## capsoda (Jun 27, 2009)

I would take odds that with in the first 5 mins they had the face off to see what was under it. You recon anyone will buy his bones to go with the elephant dude?


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jun 27, 2009)

I remember back in the early 80's when Prince was the "strange" one.

 My skating songs were "Undercover Angel" and "Afternoon Delight" - whenever I hear those I think of skating.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 27, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> Holiday in Cambodia was done by the Dead Kennedys ..I think..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t1TGUv33DUY


 
 You are correct sir. Don't mix up true punk like the Dead Kennedys with pop punk like the Ramones. I happen to like both bands; however, the Ramones are no where near the ranks of the more underground bands like the Dead Kennedy's, Black Flag, The Cramps, or even the early Misfits. While the Ramones, like the Sex Pistols, have become icons for the genre and the better known among the general public. Believe it or not Blondie was a punk band who, instead of bridging the gap between popular culture and counter culture like the Ramones, embraced the popular culture of the time thus becoming pariahs of the genre. And let's not even get into Devo and the New Wave of Punk in the 1980's.

 I'll freely admit that I like Michael Jackson during his Thriller days; however I was a kid and popular radio was my only source to what was going on in music. I wouldn't know about some of the more counter culture music until I ran headlong into Quiet Riot and Twister Sister on Nick Rocks, which was one of the shows that sprung up in the wake of MTV which we couldn't get at the time. Unfortunately I didn't find bands like the Dead Kennedys until I was twenty five.

 My response to his dead was basically apathy, he's dead I really don't have any strong feeling one way or another. I never jumped on the band wagon of branding him a pedophile; however, all that it's ok to sleep with kids when you are forty years old did bother me; however, he was never found guilty of any charges, whether bought off or for real. I'm not going to shed any tears that he's gone, nor Farah Faucet for that matter, mainly because I don't suffer from a severe case of celebrity worship that most morons in this country do. There are much more possible disastrous goings on in the country, whether it be cap and trade, corrupt elections in Iran, or what have you, to be obsessing over the cause of death of the "King of Pop". Sheesh!

 My music tastes run the gambit from Rockibilly/psychobilly in the form of Southern Culture on the Skids and The Cramps. To Punk The dead kennedys, The Stooges, Iggy Pop, The Ramones, The Misfits, and the Damned. To classic metal Pre-Black Album Metallica, Alice Cooper, Ozzy Osborne, Black Sabbath, Twisted Sister, and Motley Crue. To Industrial / gothic metal Nine Inch Nails, Rammstien, Type O Negitive, White/Rob Zombie, Marilyn Manson, and Bile. To classic rock like ZZ Top, and Nazareth. To New Wave like Devo, and other 80's bands. That's just a quick smattering, but doesn't even begin to cover it all.


----------



## glass man (Jun 27, 2009)

THERE ARE RATS ALL OVER THE WORLD CRYING THEY EYES OUT![DESCENDENTS OF  ..BEN]  MIKEY AND BEN RIP!  I KINDA LIKED THE CLASH.,[LONDON CALLING] I REALLY LIKED THE MOVIE WITH THE RAMONES IN IT! REALLY FUNNY! [ROCK & ROLL HIGH SCHOOL!] I MAINLY LIKE SONGS FROM THE STONED AGE THOUGH! MAINLY 64-71 HIKE!


----------



## Just Dig it (Jun 27, 2009)

> quote:
> 
> Who (or what) are the Ramones?
> 
> ...


 



 awwww cordo..your breaking my heart..lets see..ever seen pet cemetary when the truck driver runs gauge over and hes jamming out to sheena is a punk rocker??? THATS THE RAMONES

 <3

 anyway
 im not a fan of mikey..if anyone ever touched my kid.id spend the rest of my life behind bars..i do not doubt for a second i would kill them.celebritys get away with everything because they have cash..bet everyone wouldnt be as sad if he died in jail serving a sentance for touching little kids...but no..MONEY TALKS.. 


 lobes you like the meat puppets DK or the dead milkmen??Personally im a big Misfits fan..just not anything new..all the old lodi new jersey stuff...before jerry only destroyed them


 ..lets just hope this thing isnt open caskett or televised


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 28, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  Just Dig it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 We are 138! I couldn't agree more brother!


----------



## madman (Jun 28, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: morbious_fod
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 dude! what the hell! all those punk bands you named ah yes there my favs too  i was a punker in the early 80s and then you ripped the roof off with the stooges dont forget the mc5!


----------



## madman (Jun 28, 2009)

hmm  lets talk about michael jackson the man was a genious lets see jackson 5,  off the wall, thriller, thriller was his masterpiece,  he made a ton of money, was very eccentric, messed up with the kids could not create another thriller,  moved out of the states had to kill the pain got on hard drugs, now hes dead , hmm this seems like other people hendrix morrison joplin   it just goes to show you will pay the price one way or another


----------



## appliedlips (Jun 28, 2009)

He was just like those other three minus the great music. I thought it was cool as a young kid but it didn't take long to outgrow it. Morrison turned into nothing but a freakshow in time, also.. Hendrix & Joplin on the other hand, you can't replace that!


----------



## madman (Jun 28, 2009)

i didnt say i liked or disliked michael jackson, just stated the facts, it seems the famous ones seem to cash out soon, generally when drugs are involed  --mike


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 28, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: Dabeel
> 
> THE RAMONES!!
> one of my all time favorite fun bands..........I loved seeing them play Hammerjacks in Baltimore.


 
 Wow, I remember going to Hammerjacks!  Too bad they closed it.  There were some great concerts there!  I think the last concert I saw there, someone dragged me to see Marilyn Manson.  It wasn't bad.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 29, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  madman
> 
> i didnt say i liked or disliked michael jackson, just stated the facts, it seems the famous ones seem to cash out soon, generally when drugs are involed  --mike


 
 Very true. Don't forget the real King, Elvis. To quote Dennis Leary "Found dead on a toilet, his last piece of kingly evidence in the bowl behind him."


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 29, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Heck I like Marilyn Manson, admittidly he has lost me over the course of his last three albums. Before the crying and gnashing of teeth starts, trust me the whole devil thing is a put on just like it was when Alice Cooper was doing this type of thing in the 1970's, Manson just updated it.


----------



## Penn Digger (Jun 29, 2009)

Let's hear more MJ jokes!


----------



## ncbred (Jun 29, 2009)

The black Michael Jackson was good.  When he turned white things started going down hill. []  Seriously.  I was born in 77 and grew up idolizing Jacko in the 80's.  I didn't have a red leather jacket or gloves but I did have a pair of parachute pants.  Still have the "Thriller" and "Billy Jean" singles on records.  I can't remember what cereal it was but for a time they would put Michael Jackson and the Jackson 5 stickers in them.  They were stuck all over my room.  I believe BAD was the last album I really enjoyed of his.  Feelings about his personal life aside....he did make some really good music.


----------



## glass man (Jun 29, 2009)

GEEZ ! I HEARD A FLUFFY HEADED LADY ON A CABLE NEWS CHANNEL TALKING BOUT HOW GREAT IT WAS THAT MIKEY INTRODUCED "THE MOONWALK" AND "THE STUDDED GLOVE " TO THE WORLD![][] YEP I PUT THAT RIGHT UP THERE WITH THE DISCOVERY  OF.....[PUT IN YOUR OWN WORDS []]  JAMIE


----------



## ncbred (Jun 29, 2009)

Speaking of Marilyn Manson, he has a new single out.  Heard it yesterday...didn't sound too bad.  His last album was just horrible. 

 I too like tons of different genres of music.


----------



## glass man (Jun 29, 2009)

WISH ELVIS HAD LIVED TO SEE LISA MARIE GONNA MARRY MIKEY!![] THE KING OF ROCK MEETS THE KING OF POP!![8D] SOUNDS LIKE A GREAT WRESTLING MATCH!![] IT WOULD HAVE BEEN SO FUNNY TO HAVE SEEN THEM IN A RING! ELVIS PUTTING HIS KARATE MOVES ON MIKE ,AS MIKE MOONWALKS BACK AWAY FROM E. THEN MIKEY WOULD WENT "BAD" ON E'S BUTT AND WOULDA DANCED ALL AROUND WITH THAT SKINNY CHEST SHOWING [WHO IS HAS NOT BEEN OVERWHELMED AT MIKES  AND MICK JAGS,CHEST?]WHILE ELVIS STANDS THERE WAITING FOR HIM TO STOP ! AFTER HE STOPS WHIRLING ROULD ELVIS HITS HIM RIGHT WHERE MIKEY'S NOSE USED TO BE AND CUTS HIS HAND REAL BAD ON MIKE'S CARTILEGE![THIS IS THE REAL REASON MIKE GOT RID OF THAT NOSE,HE WAS TIRED OF GETTING HIT IN IT BY HIS GREAT AND LOVING DAD,JOE!] DING,DING,DING....FIRST ROUND OVER![]   [:-]


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 29, 2009)

> Alice Cooper was doing this type of thing in the 1970's,


 
 Alice Cooper scared the hell out of parents when I was a kid. The scariest thing about him turned out to be he was a drunken conservative golfer[]
 MJ is the one parents should have been afraid of and he seemed harmless.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 29, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  GuntherHess
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Actually it was taking up golf which helped him beat the alcohol demon. So I have no problem with his being a conservative golfer, but he is no longer a drunken one. He beat that back in the early 1980's. Ya gotta hand it to him, the cat's 61 years old and still doing the Alice Cooper Show, while poor old Ozzy is a muttering old fool, that's right kids don't do drugs.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 29, 2009)

yes i said _was_


----------



## glass man (Jun 29, 2009)

GOLF HAS LONG BEEN KNOWN TO HELP  CONSERVATIVES GET OFF THE SAUCE![VERY,VERY LITTLE KNOWN FACT] WHERE AS PING PONG HELPS LIBERALS MOST!  WHAT A "HEP CAT" OLE ALICE IS TOO! HE ONCE DID A CHRISTMAS SPECIAL WITH BOB HOPE AND THEY DID A DUET TOGETHER! THINK THE SONG THEY DID WAS A COMBINATION OF "EIGHTEEN" AND "O'LITTLE TOWN OF BETHLEHEM". BROUGHT A TEAR TO MY EYE! WOULD NEVER HAVE THOUGHT THOSE TWO WOULD SING TOGETHER AND SO BEAUTIFULLY TOO! WOW! WISH MJ AND ALICE COULDA DONE A DUET. WONDER WHAT SONG THEY MIGHT HAVE DONE? MAYBE "I'M LOOKING AT THE "MAN"? IN THE MIRROR"?   TELL YOU WHAT GOLF IS VERY ADDICTIVE! USE TO LOVE TO PLAY IT FROM DUSK TILL DAWN! [DUSK TILL DAWN CUT DOWN ON OTHER PEOPLE BEING ON THE COURSE,JUST ME AND THE VAMPIRES/WOLFMEN GOLFERS!] THANKFULLY I GOT TO DRINKING AND GOT OFF GOLF! WHEW ! IT WAS TOUCH AND GO THERE FOR AWHILE! LEAST YOU DON'T NEED A DOC. ON THE BACK NINE TO SHOOT YOU FULL OF DEMERAL!  [WELL ALICE DON'T I BET!] WISH OLE MIKEY HAD OF STARTED PLAYING GOLF AND GOT OFF THE "JESUS JUICE". BUT  LOT O CADDIES ARE BOYS,SO ....... AND I GUESS HE WOULD HAVE HAD A DOC ON THE BACK NINE! WOULD HAVE HURT THE SPORT? OF GOLFING REAL "BAD". FORE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! JAMIE


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 29, 2009)

Actually the only pairing that I can remember with a modern rocker and an old fart singer isn't Bob Hope and Alice Cooper, but Bob's former Co-star in those road comedy films, Bing Crosby and David Bowie in "Bing Crosby's Merrie Olde Christmas" from 1977. They were singing Little Drummer Boy with Bowie doing an improvisational thing every so often while Bing kept the drummer boy stuff going. Alice did The Muppet show once. He also was involved in the Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band tribute thing they did in 1978.


----------



## glass man (Jun 29, 2009)

> only pairing that I can remember with a modern rocker and an old fart singer isn't Bob Hope and Alice Cooper, but Bob's former Co-star in those road comedy films, Bing Crosby and David Bowie in "Bing Crosby's Merrie Olde Christmas" from 1977


   "ACTUALLY I KNEW THAT . . WHAT I WAS DOING IS CALLED "SATAIRE".[IS THAT SPELLED RIGHT MORB?  AIN'T SURE]  YOU IS A  GROOVEY "CAT" MAN! THE SONG BING AND BOWIE DID WAS "LIL DRUMMER BOY" AND "PEACE ON EARTH". GOOD ONE TO ANSWER THERE! GOT TO SAY IT WAS VERY GOOD ! BUT CAN YOU IMAGINE BOB HOPE AND AL COOPER DOING THE SAME KINDA THANG? [8D] SPECIALLY WITH COOPER IN "PAINT " FACE.[] WHAT OTHER COMBO'S CAN YOU SAY WOULD BE UNWORLDLY? CHARLES MANSON AND DONNY OSMOND? [] DOING THE JACKSON 5 SONG"ONE BAD APPLE"?[]  BELIEVE THE SARGENT PEPPER THING YOU ARE REFERRING TO IS ACTUALLY ALICE AS "MARVIN SUNK" DOING THE BEATLE SONG "THE SUN KING" IN THE MOVIE "SARGENT PEPPERS LONLY HEARTS CLUB BAND" WITH PETE FRAMPTON AND BEE GEES. NO TRIBUTE WAS THAT MOVIE IN ANY WAY TO THE BEATLES!!!  JAMIE


----------



## ncbred (Jun 30, 2009)

There was Pantera and David Allen Coe with Rebel Meets Rebel.


----------



## glass man (Jul 1, 2009)

SPEAKING OF DAVID ALLEN COE" I ONCE SAW HIM SING "STOP IN THE NAME OF LOVE" A SUPREMES SONG. HE HAD ON A LONG TRENCH COAT AND USED ALL THE HAND MOVES THE SUPREMES DID! IT WAS FUNNY! [][][]


----------

